# Good immigration lawyer in Mexico City?



## dannymanny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello forum this is my first post. Can anyone recommend me a good immigration lawyer here in Mexico City. Any information as far as how much they charge and how long they take to get me a visa would be appreciated.


----------



## dannymanny (Feb 5, 2013)

If anyone has any information please PM me or let me know here. Thanks


----------



## elizabethberger (Feb 4, 2013)

Let me know please one of my friend is looking for it


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Danny,have you asked the agents at INM if you can get a visa without needing a lawyer? It could be as simple as asking.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> Danny,have you asked the agents at INM if you can get a visa without needing a lawyer? It could be as simple as asking.


That was my reaction also. Depending on the circumstances, getting a visa can be simple to do directly yourself, maybe easier than finding someone competent to do it for you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I can recommend the lawyer I used when I initially applied for my FM3 in 2008. However, I won't be able to send dannymanny a PM with the information till he has sent five posts.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

For many people, particularly first-timers, newbies, receiving the advice of an attorney experienced in immigration matters is the intelligent course of action. A situation presented by one of us isn't always the same as someone standing behind in the line, so to speak. Given the inconsistencies in commentary appering on the www regarding the new and, to many, confusing revised immigration regulations ... I would probably prefer to place my confidence in an attorney the first time around. The challenge is, as always, finding a good person for that advice in the community being asked about. It's been a long time since my first interaction with INM and my use of an attorney in the D.F. and if I can find her contact information I'll pass it along. The U.S. Consulate in Mexico City does provide a list of attorneys with which it has had successful relationships, or that are known to the staff there and who the office refers people and you can read that list when you click on the following link:

List of Lawyers | Embassy of the United States Mexico City, Mexico


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Longford said:


> For many people, particularly first-timers, newbies, receiving the advice of an attorney experienced in immigration matters is the intelligent course of action.


Yet, newbies must now start their visa in the country of last residence. How would an attorney help a person with a FMM get a No Inmigrante/Residencia Temporal today?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Yet, newbies must now start their visa in the country of last residence. How would an attorney help a person with a FMM get a No Inmigrante/Residencia Temporal today?


That's a good question, perhaps one that only a good immigration lawyer could answer!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's a good question, perhaps one that only a good immigration lawyer could answer!


Or the good people at INM.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Or the good people at INM.


With the lawyer I used, the first consultation was free. As far as asking the INM people for advice, how useful that can be depends on how good the expat's Spanish is and how atypical his or her situation.


----------



## dannymanny (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Longford, the list of lawyers is helpful. I will try giving one of them a call tomorrow.


----------

